# Good Deal/Bad Deal



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking at a Nov 2009 Premium for sale at £51950 in a dealer. Has 10k miles on it. What are the general views on that millage for that price?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Sixx said:


> Looking at a Nov 2009 Premium for sale at £51950 in a dealer. Has 10k miles on it. What are the general views on that millage for that price?


I'm defo no expert but it seems about right. I expect to do about 10-12K miles per annum when i collect mine next week.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

you wouldn't want any costs arising at that price, so tyres, brakes, to have plenty of life, and service to be just completed


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Good point - I'll check that all is in order - never even thought of the tires. I think it is a Nissan car so I'm not sure how it has been used


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sixx said:


> never even thought of the tires.


you will, if you buy one :chuckle:



Sixx said:


> I think it is a Nissan car so I'm not sure how it has been used


Probably been rear-ended by an R8 then!

Worse, it could have been thrashed by club chairman Fuggles:flame:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sixx said:


> Good point - I'll check that all is in order - never even thought of the tires. I think it is a Nissan car so I'm not sure how it has been used


If its been owned by NISSAN then the word your looking for is "ABUSED". But on the plus side it should have been serviced on the dot and all brakes and tyres should be brand new. Got a link ?


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

I paid 49k for a UMS 09 plate with 4.5k on the clock - tracker and y pipe fitted. 

Tyres are almost new and pads/ discs in perfect condition

Purchased from a HPC


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't posted enough messages to be allowed to post links


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sixx said:


> I haven't posted enough messages to be allowed to post links


Just post the URL without the www bit....


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry need to be very blunt with this one to make sure.

That car is WELL overpriced!

Top tip you call a stealer and ask them what they will offer you for a Nov 2009 car and i bet you get offered between 40 and 42k.

I know this for a fact as a mate has just done exactly that.

He ended up putting the car up on a sale or return basis for 46k and struggled to even get that, took 45k in the end from a very well known Super Car garage who sold it on his behalf.

52k is taking the you know what!!

Buy private there are plenty cars available 70 on Pistonheads alone.

What difference does buying from a dealer make?

Just make sure if you buy private that you get an HPC Inspection done and get them to check the black box to make sure the car has not been tuned e.g. boost levels within range etc and you will have the balance of the Nissan warranty anyway.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

westwaynissan.co.uk/grey-nissan-gt-r-6065


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Westway Aldershot do not have facilities to service GTRs yet, and have only been selling them for a few months.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

They told me they had spent over £100k refurbing the bays - was completed two weeks ago apparently?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

bays?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sixx said:


> They told me they had spent over £100k refurbing the bays - was completed two weeks ago apparently?


Given MH spent £700k on their GTR facilities, not that impressive!


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Bays - as in Service Bays. I'm good with what I've seen today. It's probably the lowest spec of the HPCs that i have seen but I just want to get the car to be honest - I can get it serviced at any HPC can't I?

I was in the HPC in Slough which I thought was impressive but after three unreturned calls about buying a new car from them I'm happy to take my £60k elsewhere! It might look nice but I wouldn't be having a party based on their customer care skills....


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

just realised what bays are lol


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Sixx said:


> westwaynissan.co.uk/grey-nissan-gt-r-6065


Be afraid, be very afraid. I bought mine from this outfit...the worst customer service I have ever experienced. Such a shame as it's a blinding car, represented by a tin-pot outfit.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Weird - the sales guy told me that they had not sold any yet... when did you buy yours and what was the actual issue with them?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats WELL overpriced, can get a Black Edition on PH here for £43,995 without even bartering yet!

Nissan : Nissan GT-R Black Edition (UK)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

My 59 plate Nav Premium (Titanium) with only 7,000 miles on it will be up for less than that...that car seems very top heavy...you could buy mine direct or through Westover and have an excellent customer service!


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Is that the Bournemouth dealer - looked at their site but they don't seem to have you car on it? They have a titanium one but if is 56k


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

If you want a very very nice, very well looked after car, my car is for sale through middlehurst. 51990, 59 plate, silver, full spec, black edition.
I had to sell it to buy another clinic a few months ago. Booooooooooooo.
I'm getting a new one in the future, I'll be back


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sixx said:


> Is that the Bournemouth dealer - looked at their site but they don't seem to have you car on it? They have a titanium one but if is 56k


Yep it's not with them yet...that one at £56k is their demo car...if interested speak to Gerard at Westover on 01202 532100 and say you calling about Henry's car


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Sixx said:


> Looking at a Nov 2009 Premium for sale at £51950 in a dealer. Has 10k miles on it. What are the general views on that millage for that price?


£2045 more buys you an July 10 Premium with 2300 miles on it. I'll leave it to you to decide which one is the better value.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

We had 2 GTR Black Editions that we bought from Middlehursts. Both were May 09 and both were sold after 1 year. 
Silver one had 2.5k miles and we got £46.5k - car had no options. 
Black one had 7k miles, full front wrap, reverse sensors and we got £46.5k.
These things can cost a lot to run so buy wiseley - thats my advice for what its worth.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

I think everyone gave great advice but in the end I decided to buy it - everything came together to line up, trade in, finance, servicing and new tyres.. I do next to no miles and I'm going to use it as a day to day car for a year then just keep it for weekends...

Thanks guys...


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad you made a decision. 
There are plenty for sub 50k but if it feels right you shouldn't have any regrets. Hope the post sales customer service is up to scratch though!


----------

